# ci risiamo - riesserci



## reginaldo

Buongiorno tutti
Mi hanno detto che "ecco ci risiamo" vuol dire in inglese "here we go again".
     Qual' e`l'infinito di risiamo?    
grazie tanti         Reginaldo


----------



## ElaineG

l'infinito è riessere (to be again).


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> l'infinito è riessere (to be again).


Well, "riessere" (as a copula) does not exist!   (you cannot say "io risono stanco", for example  )

The verb is "esserci", which stands for "to be in a place" and which like all (I guess) the other verbs can be added the prefix "ri" to get the action repeated: riesserci.

Uinni


----------



## uinni

reginaldo said:
			
		

> Buongiorno tutti
> Mi hanno detto che "ecco ci risiamo" vuol dire in inglese "here we go again".
> Qual'e` l'infinito di ci risiamo?
> grazie tanti Reginaldo


 
Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

> The verb is "esserci", which stands for "to be in a place" and which like all (I guess) the other verbs can be added the prefix "ri" to get the action repeated: riesserci.


 
Secondo Garzanti: 

_riessere_
_v. intr_. [coniugato come _essere_; aus. _essere_] essere, trovarsi di nuovo: _qui risiamo al punto di prima | ecco, ci risiamo!_, si dice al ripresentarsi di una situazione spiacevole.

Il primo esempio non è esserci.


----------



## winnie

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Secondo Garzanti:
> 
> _riessere_
> _v. intr_. [coniugato come _essere_; aus. _essere_] essere, trovarsi di nuovo: _qui risiamo al punto di prima | ecco, ci risiamo!_, si dice al ripresentarsi di una situazione spiacevole.
> 
> Il primo esempio non è esserci.


 
il De Mauro si spinge anche oltre: è una parola di accezione comune!
v.intr. (_io risóno_; _essere_)
CO tornare a essere quello che è già stato: _probabilmente il tempo domani risarà bello_ | tornare a essere in un luogo: _dobbiamo r. in ufficio per le dieci_


----------



## moodywop

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Secondo Garzanti:
> 
> _riessere_
> _v. intr_. [coniugato come _essere_; aus. _essere_] essere, trovarsi di nuovo: _qui risiamo al punto di prima | ecco, ci risiamo!_, si dice al ripresentarsi di una situazione spiacevole.
> 
> Il primo esempio non è esserci.


 
Elaine

I agree. _Riessere _can be used without _ci. _The _Devoto-Oli _gives _risarò a casa alle nove._

On the other hand I think _riessere _can only be used to refer to location. _You will be happy again _can only be _Sarai di nuovo felice(risarai _would sound odd here).

Carlo

EDIT: Having just read winnie's quote from _De Mauro _I'm not so sure any more that _riessere _is restricted to location


----------



## uinni

Well I apologize for this mistake of mine but I have never heard in my life such an odd (and ugly) way of expressing "essere di nuovo" (copula) by "riessere"...

Uinni


----------



## reginaldo

thanks to all for a very interesting thread. the phrase was used in a conversation between mother and son, the mother is berating the son, and his response was "ecco ci risiamo"

Reginaldo


----------



## alahay

reginaldo said:
			
		

> thanks to all for a very interesting thread. the phrase was used in a conversation between mother and son, the mother is berating the son, and his response was "ecco ci risiamo"
> 
> Reginaldo



I would rather say (if I was the son): "rieccoci"


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Roma:

aridaje!   

e se volete veramente ammazzarvi: 
http://daje.splinder.com/



			
				alahay said:
			
		

> I would rather say (if I was the son): "rieccoci"


----------



## DAH

alahay said:
			
		

> I would rather say (if I was were  the son): "rieccoci"


If I were the son, then I would rather say . . . .


----------



## reginaldo

I Was , You Were, She Was, We Were, You Were They Were,

So----- "If I was The son"
Reginaldo


----------



## ElaineG

reginaldo said:
			
		

> I Was , You Were, She Was, We Were, You Were They Were,
> 
> So----- "If I was The son"
> Reginaldo


 
No, this isn't the past tense -- it's the past subjunctive.  Alahay is not the son in question, therefore it's a proposition contrary to fact and "were", as *DAH *said, is required.  "If I were the son...."  "If I were a rich man, I'd buy a castle in Italy." etc.

(You probably know this, *Reginaldo, *but I'm trying to explain for any non-native speakers who were reading this thread )


----------



## reginaldo

Ha ragione Elaine, sempre io dimentico questo bene`detto congiuntivo.In Inglese e` poco usato
Reginaldo


----------



## uinni

reginaldo said:
			
		

> Ha ragione Elaine*;* *sempre* *(*io*)* dimentico* sempre *questo bene`detto congiuntivo. In Inglese e` poco usato
> Reginaldo


 
Uinni


----------



## luke_77

Well "riessere" is not properly right but could mean "essere nuovamente". 
I'm not so sure that "Here we go again" could be translated into "ecco ci risiamo", but "here we go again" for me is "eccoci qui nuovamente(di nuovo). So, as Elaine said, "ecco ci risiamo" can basically mean a bad situation that is happening again and again.

Let's have this little dialog:

Paul: I told you not to do that! How many times do I have to tell you?!?
Me: Ecco ci risiamo! Deve rompere le scatole tutte le volte..

So, How would you natives translate "ecco ci risiamo", taking into consideration the example dialog before?


----------



## moodywop

luke_77 said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure that "Here we go again" could be translated into "ecco ci risiamo", but "here we go again" for me is "eccoci qui nuovamente(di nuovo). So, as Elaine said, "ecco ci risiamo" can basically mean a bad situation that is happening again and again


 
Actually "here we go again" is used exactly as "ecco ci risiamo" is in Italian:

*here we go again: *_said when something bad starts happening again_

_e.g. Oh, here we go again! Claude's just asked to borrow some more money from me / Here we go again - moan, moan, moan!_

_(Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dict)_

Carlo


----------



## luke_77

moodywop said:
			
		

> Actually "here we go again" is used exactly as "ecco ci risiamo" is in Italian:
> 
> *here we go again: *_said when something bad starts happening again_
> 
> _e.g. Oh, here we go again! Claude's just asked to borrow some more money from me / Here we go again - moan, moan, moan!_
> 
> _(Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dict)_
> 
> Carlo


 
Thanks Carlo! I was not aware... 
Pensavo avesse un "unico senso" di utilizzo...

Luke


----------



## AlxGrim

Well, legal or not legal, De Mauro or Garzanti or Devoto-Oli or whatever... "RIESSERCI" is horrible. I couldn't even imagine using it in any sentence, other than "Ci risiamo", which is rather hydiomatic. Things like "Risaro' a casa alle 9" or "Il tempo risara' bello" should be banned... 
"Tornero' a casa alle 9" and "Il tempo tornera' bello" are much more elegant. Just my opinion, of course...


----------



## luke_77

AlxGrim said:
			
		

> Well, legal or not legal, De Mauro or Garzanti or Devoto-Oli or whatever... "RIESSERCI" is horrible. I couldn't even imagine using it in any sentence, other than "Ci risiamo", which is rather hydiomatic. Things like "Risaro' a casa alle 9" or "Il tempo risara' bello" should be banned...
> "Tornero' a casa alle 9" and "Il tempo tornera' bello" are much more elegant. Just my opinion, of course...


 
I definitely agree with you!

Luke


----------



## moodywop

AlxGrim said:
			
		

> Well, legal or not legal, De Mauro or Garzanti or Devoto-Oli or whatever... "RIESSERCI" is horrible. I couldn't even imagine using it in any sentence, other than "Ci risiamo", which is rather hydiomatic. Things like "Risaro' a casa alle 9" or "Il tempo risara' bello" should be banned...
> "Tornero' a casa alle 9" and "Il tempo tornera' bello" are much more elegant. Just my opinion, of course...


 
Alx

I'm not too keen on the word myself but you can't blame the lexicographers. They have to list every existing word. They can't add a label saying _disliked by AlxGri, Luke 77, uinni and moodywop _now can they  .

I use _ci risiamo _myself so I in my opinion it's not so much that the word itself is ugly but that it's becoming dated in its "be again" sense. Maybe that's why it doesn't sound quite right to us. 

Interestingly, English learner's dictionaries (often - _of *current* English)_ use a _becoming dated _label(esp. for slang words, since slang dates quickly). But these dictionaries are based on the analysis of huge corpora of written and spoken English so they do indeed reflect current usage. There are no such corpora for Italian nor are there any learner's dictionaries of current Italian.

I also think that we have our pet likes and dislikes when it comes to language. For instance I loathe the word _realizzare _when used in its _rendersi conto _meaning. I only use it it to say _realizzare un sogno, progetto _etc. 

In linguistics this is called an _idiolect - _the individual way each speaker uses his/her native language. Apparently we all have our unique linguistic fingerprints. So we could say that _riessere _is a perfectly legitimate Italian word but is not part of our idiolects.

I'm beginning to feel sorry for this word now  . It's taken quite a beating!

Carlo


----------



## AlxGrim

Please, don't get me wrong. I have nothing against the existance of such a word, I just expressed my opinion. As such, of course, it's based on my own aesthetic sense (among other things). Which tells me, when I hear it, that it sounds more like a dialectal form than "true" Italian. Fortunately, it's not commonly used, so my aesthetic sense is rather safe...


----------



## Bob A

The following dialogue takes place in a novel I'm reading.  I don't recognize the verb here (ci risiamo)  Can someone help?  Thanks.  Bob A


"Cosa mi combinate?"

"Stiamo concucendo un esperimento sociale" disse Sara. "Non sappiamo che esito avra."  

"Ah!  ci risiamo."

"Ci risiamo si."

"Allora siete incorreggibili."

"Si."


----------



## Manuel_M

Here we go again


----------



## Bob A

Thank you.  Now I realize the verb is:  Riessere, right?


----------



## Manuel_M

Bob A said:
			
		

> Thank you. Now I realize the verb is: Riessere, right?


 
I have only seen/heard the 1st person plural form: ci risiamo. I think it's used generically for all situations, in the same way as "here we go again" is used.


----------



## You little ripper!

Bob A said:
			
		

> Thank you. Now I realize the verb is: Riessere, right?


Yes it is Bob.  This is how Garzanti translates the word:
riessere _v.intr._ to be again: _spero di - con voi domani_, I hope to be with you again tomorrow / _ci risiamo con le sue lamentele!_, there he goes again with his grumbling!.


----------



## Bob A

Grazie Charles. Bob A


----------



## Latina333

Hello, 

Could somebody tell me please the difference between the verb "essere" and the verb "riessere"?
I found the next phrase in some song lyric "Ci risiamo... vabè, è antico, ma ti amo."

Thanks.


----------



## Murphy

Ci siamo = Here we are
Ci risiamo = Here we are *again*


----------



## GavinW

Latina333 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could somebody tell me please the difference between the verb "essere" and the verb "riessere"?
> I found the next phrase in some song lyric "Ci risiamo... vabè, è antico, ma ti amo."
> 
> Thanks.


 
Hi, and welcome to the forum....

The verb is "riesserci", where "ci" is a fundamental part of the verb. And I think it can only be used in the first person plural, and maybe only in the present tense form: ci risiamo. it means "here we are again", often in the sense "here we go again" (sometimes with a negative sense...).

In other words: "Siamo di nuovo qui / a questo punto."


----------

